# Report-a-Post time feature



## GavinW

I quite frequently generate Report-a-Posts in series, one after the other. I like to read in, scan recent threads, and clean up thread titles (spelling, proof-reading, format etc). I thus often experience inconvenience when confronted with the error message "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between [Report-a-]posts" (or words to that effect).

Is the 30-second gap really necessary, and, if so, why? It often stops me in my stride, and I'm unlikely to be the only one who falls foul of it. It's not a big thing, but if it can be dispensed with, it would make certain persons' use of the forums more efficient (and mildly improve my quality of life...).
;-)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Gavin, I convinced Mike to change the time-delay setting from 60 seconds to 30 seconds just about a year ago.  

Elisabetta


----------



## GavinW

TrentinaNE said:


> Gavin, I convinced Mike to change the time-delay setting from 60 seconds to 30 seconds just about a year ago.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Phew! 60 seconds? I wouldn't last that long...
Maybe we can convince Mike again, then!
Still, I can't help feeling this feature mitigates against people reporting more than one thread or post at a time...

Thanks for the info.
Gavin


----------



## cuchuflete

GavinW said:


> Still, I can't help feeling this feature mitigates against people reporting more than one thread or post at a time...



It may do that.  It also does what it's intended to do: prevent bots from spamming the forums faster than we can delete them and their garbage.  If we have to choose between making life uncomfortable for spammers and slowing those with more helpful instincts...I'm afraid "the greater good" requires the relatively short interval between posts.


----------



## Loob

So does the delay apply to all posts, not just RAPs, cuchu?


----------



## cuchuflete

Loob said:


> So does the delay apply to all posts, not just RAPs, cuchu?



We will have to wait for Mike or somebody else more certain than I am, but I
believe it applies to new threads, not to posts _per se_. Every report to Report-a-post creates a new thread.


----------



## Countless_Individuals

Testing time between posts. 1


----------



## cuchuflete

Our friend(s?) Countless_Individuals just tried to post in this thread twice in very quick succession, and received this error message:



> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds.



That tells me that I was wrong, and that the enforced interval is for posts of all kinds.
It also raises the possibility that it can be configured by forum.


----------



## GavinW

I wasn't aware of the spamming angle. That certainly changes my perception of the delay/interval. I now understand the need for an interval. Thanks for explaining it. It all makes it easier to accept the delay.


----------



## Loob

Thanks from me too to cuchu and Countless.  It's always good to learn something!


----------



## Dmitry_86

I suppose that 60 seconds is not so long to wait. Of course, 30 seconds is better, but as said above, this might cause forum overflow with spammers' messages, which lead to great problems for those who look after forum cleanness. Several times I did find this feature uncomfortable as well, but it did not cause any inconvenience because the time gap is relatively short.


----------



## LV4-26

Interesting thread. I've learnt at least two things
-about the existence of this "wait 60/30 seconds" feature
- that I'm a definitely a slow person.


----------

